# Dove Newbie



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Any tips for a new dove hunter? I've been out 4 times this season, but only shot 4 birds. Bought a few cheap decoys and they seemed to help slow them down when they were in range. I've been hunting spring valley, so I'm sure the public pressure isn't helping me any. One of the things I'm not sure of, is where to set up. I'm guessing this is best decided by standing back and watching, but on public land, it seems like things constantly change. Also, does anyone know how rain affects them? I'm planning on giving it another go tomorrow morning, but the weather says am showers. The hardest part for me is knowing how much to lead them. I know tons of factors come into play on this, but does anyone have a normal technique that they stick with?

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

The best thing you can invest is is a Mojo Dove...add that to your decoys and that should help you a lot. I get a couple "wires" from a Political sign and shorten them up and clip my decoys to them to get them 10-12" off the ground. Seems to help. Never did very well on them in the rain. As far as shooting at them....keep swinging and keep your head down....The more you shoot the more it will come to you...If you average 1 per 6 shots you will be there...ha ha..enjoy


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks PJF. I read one sight that said you normally average 3 dove per box of shells. I thought this number sounded ridiculous until the first few times I was out. Starting to get ahold of them now, but i'm not halfway up the learning curve yet. They are a good bit quicker than pheasants. I've heard a lot of people swear by the mojo. The foam dekes seemed to help on the ground. I'll have to try and get them up a little.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

If you could get a private spot look for cut cornfields i have been doing great in them this shot my limit this evening in 2 hours

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Where have all the dove gone? I've been hunting spring valley and the doves were flying the first two weeks, but have seemed to disappear. Is this just because of the hunting pressure? If so, anybody know what a poor sap like me, who is forced to hunt public, can do?


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you using decoys? If any farmers have cut corn lately that's where the doves are. Just out of curiosity what did spring valley plant in their dove fields?



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

We have been using the cheap decoys. Haven't invested in a mojo yet. Spring Valley and Ceasars both have thin rows of corn and sunflowers down the middle of their dove fields. I haven't seen a lot of corn cutting going on right around the park yet, But that doesn't mean it isn't happening somewhere close. Went out again this morning, saw about ten birds, only could shoot at two and got one.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

HookUpFishOn
knowing how much to lead them
you have to do some math to get wiew how the gun shoot,and speed of dove.
#1 get carbord 3'x3' and shoot 60' mesure the circle,then shoot 90' mesure the circle.
#2 on the box of shels it say how many feet pro second it fly,divide the speed by 10 and you have speed in 1/10 second,
#3 speed of dove 30 miles pro hour,you have to convert miles to feet and hours to second and 1/10 second,
this will give you closeat wiew where is your shot and where is dove,
#4 if you do not wonet to do the math,you can shoot like this,
example:if you shoot 60' and your patern is 3' circle,then you shoot 3' in front of dove, she is redy entering your patern 3' circle,you should be hiting her,you have to estimate whot speed they fly,if you have wind 30mph and dove fly 30mph you may have to leed 6' twoo patern circle,you have to figure out how many feet pro 1/10 second she travel,then you know how much to leed.
1mile=5280'
dove speed 30mph
1 second travel 44'
1/10 second travel 4.4'
1/100 second travel 0.44'
shot speed 
1 second 1600'
1/10 second travel 160'
1/100 second travel 16'


snag


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Snag, I have been doing a lot better judging distance to lead, I just need to find the birds now.

I found some fresh cut corn fields in ceasars creek wildlife area and hunted them yesterday morning. Only saw 2 doves and none anywhere close to being in range. 

Anyone know how important concealment is with doves? I've been setting up just on the outside of treelines wearing full camo. At the beginning of the season, I was seeing birds, but I noticed that if I move a little before they're in range, they see me and turn away. With public land getting so much pressure, I'm starting to think they are picking me out before they even get off of roost or over the field. Any opinions?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

move only when you redy to shoot,i think the moovment scare them.

snag


----------

